# Venturing into brewed! Please help!



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi folks. After 6 years of espresso based drinks, I've got a birthday coming up and fancy trying pour over. I'm liking the look of the simple Hario plastic v60 size 2.

I want to make single drinks but have heard the V1 can be a bit pokey. Are there any benefits to the other similar brewers like the Kalita Wave etc? Is a size 2 good for 1 to two cups? I've also seen a Hario carafe with a reuseable cloth filter - worth considering?

Do I definitely need a gooseneck kettle to start and does it need a thermometer? I've seen a cheapo on Amazon that looks like a hario with a thermometer that has good reviews.

I should say I already have a Mazzer Major and a Timemore Black Mirror so all good on that front. I also roast at home.

Also any pointers to good instructions for ratios, pouring and timing would be much appreciated.

Thanks team!

Incidentally, if anyone has any of this kit they'd be interested in selling please give me a shout as I hate buying new things!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

What about immersion? My fave brewing method is the Eva solo- I use espresso grind, chuck it in add hot water, swirl, top up and leave to brew. Easy, tasty super low faff, saves me changing grind size.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Missy said:


> What about immersion? My fave brewing method is the Eva solo- I use espresso grind, chuck it in add hot water, swirl, top up and leave to brew. Easy, tasty super low faff, saves me changing grind size.


Thank you! I'll have a look. Never even heard of immersion!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

For 1 cup brews I'd stick to an 01 V60. You'd need to grind quite a bit coarser than espresso though, a 2nd grinder would be a very good idea, even if it's a hand grinder (easy for coarser manual brews).

Kalita wave is fine, I'd only bother with the 185, you can brew with a fine grind & regular kettle with this.

I'd strongly recommend a gooseneck for V60, less critical for Melitta/Kalita wave/Wilfa pourover cone.

You do not need a thermometer, or temp control...but if you like the idea of a kettle displaying number as your water boils, go ahead.

Ratio isn't really a target, unless for instance you know you like a strength over ??%TDS. Most people brew between 1:16 and 1:14...so why not start at 1:15?

Immersion is also known as steep brewing, like French press, cupping, Aeropress, Clever Dripper. All these can take a fine grind and a bit of patience.

Recipe specifics follow the actual thing & grind size, so once you have a thing, report back.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

MWJB said:


> For 1 cup brews I'd stick to an 01 V60. You'd need to grind quite a bit coarser than espresso though, a 2nd grinder would be a very good idea, even if it's a hand grinder (easy for coarser manual brews).
> Kalita wave is fine, I'd only bother with the 185, you can brew with a fine grind & regular kettle with this.
> I'd strongly recommend a gooseneck for V60, less critical for Melitta/Kalita wave/Wilfa pourover cone.
> You do not need a thermometer, or temp control...but if you like the idea of a kettle displaying number as your water boils, go ahead.
> ...


This is super helpful. Many thanks. I think I'm into a V60 so I'll keep my eyes peeled for a simple gooseneck kettle to work with that. Lots to take in at first but I think espresso has helped teach me a fair bit of groundwork that might apply here. my grinder seems to be pretty good at big shifts and returning to a given point so might see how I get on with one grinder initially. Also I've run out of counter space!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm a fan of the CCD


----------

